#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Roubo link dedicado

## ferreirajr630

meus caros do forun estou revoltado e sem saida nuna converça com um vendedor direto la no predio da embratel em teresina no dia 30/06/2008 pedi preço de um link de 2 mega full
la vai a lapada:
Porta= R$ 4.817,00
acesso= R$ 1.203,92

total= R$ *6.020,92* =====> 2megas

instalação
porta=R$ 1.051,00
acesso=R$ 3.014,00
total= R$ *4.065,00
*
para ter hoje em teresina um link de 2 megas vou ter um gasto inicial de *R$=10.085,92*
e ainda contou vontagem o vendedor que eu aproveite que a embratel é a unica que ta oferecendo esse preço a oi esta muinto mas caro da pra trabalhar totalmente legal assim

----------


## UltraFox

Vide CTBC, GVT, Global Cros, Eletronet, Intelig, InfoVias

----------


## liecht

aqui na cidade, uma empresa paga 2 mil por mes pelo link dedicado e mais 500 pela instalação

----------


## ferreirajr630

> Vide CTBC, GVT, Global Cros, Eletronet, Intelig, InfoVias


so que em teresina PI so é atendida por oi e embratel

----------


## liecht

em minha cidade tem oi, intelig, embratel e mais alguns provedores que contratam uma grande quantidade de link dessas mesmas empresas e revendem de forma dedicada.

----------


## Leonardo66

Olha de uma pesquisada maior pois por ser uma cidade da Capital deve ter mais empresas sim, como por exemplo a Intelig deve ter ai sim.

----------


## multlink

Amigo ak para link dedicado somente oi e embratel, a intelig ainda n possui pop, esta foi um email do suporte deles para mim, e nem tem previsão de ativação, além destas 2 tem também a unotel porém contratos a partir de 10mbs, fora isso está complicado links ak logo pq a embratel aumentou muito seu link, tipo fechei 4mb com eles por 1002 o mega incluso impostos, já a oi apos 3 messes o consultor me liga dizendo não haver posibilidades de link acima de 512k(antes era 4259 o mega) pois a oi fechou um contrato com governo federal tendo q instalar velox em todos colégios, ae ela está dando privilégio a isso, (vc acha q é kkkk q mentira absurda), enfim quem tem link hj está no céu até seu limite(oO) e quem não tem, nem vou falar mais =( pq a situação está triste!

----------


## jociano

> meus caros do forun estou revoltado e sem saida nuna converça com um vendedor direto la no predio da embratel em teresina no dia 30/06/2008 pedi preço de um link de 2 mega full
> la vai a lapada:
> Porta= R$ 4.817,00
> acesso= R$ 1.203,92
> 
> total= R$ *6.020,92* =====> 2megas
> 
> instalação
> porta=R$ 1.051,00
> ...


Amigo, você é de Teresina-PI - Capital? Me add no msn e posso te ajudar com relação ao link, com preços muito abaixo do que esse ai praticado pela Embostel (Embratel).

Msn: jociano (@) infowebbandalarga (.) com (.) br

Abraços!!!

----------


## braw

que absurdo esses valores, alguem tinha q ter as caras de pegar uma proposta dessas e levar na justiça pra tomar as providencias cabiveis... existe uma lei que proibe esse tipo negocio, cobrar preços abusivos por produtos que valem menos em outras localidades...

----------


## tqueiroz

Infelizmenete aqui em Belém somente Embratel e OI....

----------


## Pirigoso

pega este orçamento e leva a conhecimento da ANATEL e pega um orçamento de outra operadora em outro local do pais atendido pelas as mesmas abre uma reclamacao a ANATEL por descriminação de oferta geográfica , tem um paragrafo na na resolucao da SCM que vc nao pode descriminar um cliete por sua localidade geográfica, o custo da instalacao podem morder mas a menssalidede vc consegue o mesmo valor de qualquer parte do pais ja atendida por eles, isso era legal se alguem aqui do forum tem link como o seu a 1000 reais ou menos o mega faz tudo direitinho pede para um advogado formular e mete pau nos cara e posta o resultado para nos pois pode ajudar muita gente aqui no forum!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> meus caros do forun estou revoltado e sem saida nuna converça com um vendedor direto la no predio da embratel em teresina no dia 30/06/2008 pedi preço de um link de 2 mega full
> la vai a lapada:
> Porta= R$ 4.817,00
> acesso= R$ 1.203,92
> 
> total= R$ *6.020,92* =====> 2megas
> 
> instalação
> porta=R$ 1.051,00
> ...


 
*Não tens como puxar o link de algum outro lugar???*
*tipo, o pessoal tá pegando link em outros estados e gasta menos que esses 10.000 ae.*
*Pensa nisso.*
*Abraço.*

----------


## 1929

> Amigo ak para link dedicado somente oi e embratel, a intelig ainda n possui pop, esta foi um email do suporte deles para mim, e nem tem previsão de ativação, além destas 2 tem também a unotel porém contratos a partir de 10mbs, fora isso está complicado links ak logo pq a embratel aumentou muito seu link, tipo fechei 4mb com eles por 1002 o mega incluso impostos, já a oi apos 3 messes o consultor me liga dizendo não haver posibilidades de link acima de 512k(antes era 4259 o mega) pois a oi fechou um contrato com governo federal tendo q instalar velox em todos colégios, ae ela está dando privilégio a isso, (vc acha q é kkkk q mentira absurda), enfim quem tem link hj está no céu até seu limite(oO) e quem não tem, nem vou falar mais =( pq a situação está triste!


Tem razão o Pirigoso. Isto é discriminação e é proibido tanto pela resolução como pelo Art 5º da Constituição, se não me engano.

Mas como tudo no nosso país é feito desta maneira, qualquer ação judicial tem tudo para dar em nada.
E esse negócio da Oi agir de forma semelhante a Embratel, já dá para antever o que deve vir no futuro. Talvêz uma nova fusão.
Isso me deixa doido da cabeça: estes sem vergonha que comandam o país seja lá de que lado for, só vivem de maracutáias e banditismo. Toda semana tem denúncia que não leva a nada.
Faz dois anos que vi uma entrevista do ministro Hélio Costa, sobre o destino da arrecadação do Fust.
Este dinheiro vai todo para o tesouro, pois a única que pode dispor por lei dele é a Telebras que anda mal das pernas. Segundo ele a telebras não foi extinta mas está adormecida com um quadro de 200 funcionários, e já imaginamos, sem fazer nada.
Então a sujestão dele na época era mudar a lei para que fosse possível repassar este fundo para as teles distribuirem internet nas escolas e serviço público.
E agora pelo que o Multilink escreveu parece que está confirmando isso.
Amigos, a nossa sina é triste. Do jeito que vão as coisas, vão nos matar aos pouco.

Eu vou tentar fazer um orçamento com a Embratel só para ver a quanto ficaria o link aqui pelo RS, pois eu ainda não posso aumentar o que tenho com a OI, meu consumo ainda é baixo. Mas ele já me disse que o dia que eu quizesse era só pedir que ele trabalha com Claro, OI, e Embratel.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Esse negócio ai de banda larga nas escolas já está rolando, tenho contatos aqui dentro da Oi, e eles já estão instalando, disseram ser do governo, estão instalando Velox 1 mega.

----------


## yondaime

em MG principalmente, TODA as escolas PUBLICAS que não tem acesso a internet,
vai ter VELOX 1MB e em areas rurais, satelite da hispamar.
nisso o governo ta bancando pra fazer a estrutura ADSL pra eles atenderem até 500 clientes sem gastar NADA!

----------


## rubensk

> meus caros do forun estou revoltado e sem saida nuna converça com um vendedor direto la no predio da embratel em teresina no dia 30/06/2008 pedi preço de um link de 2 mega full
> la vai a lapada:
> Porta= R$ 4.817,00
> acesso= R$ 1.203,92
> 
> total= R$ *6.020,92* =====> 2megas
> 
> instalação
> porta=R$ 1.051,00
> ...


Teresina consta na lista de POPs já abertos da Unotel. Como você precisa de menos do que 10 Mbps, talvez comprar link do sócio Unotel que abriu esse POP ?

----------


## braw

> Teresina consta na lista de POPs já abertos da Unotel. Como você precisa de menos do que 10 Mbps, talvez comprar link do sócio Unotel que abriu esse POP ?


ou entao procurar outros provedores ou empresas que tenham interesse pra pedir junto...

----------


## marcelomg

O kra tem Unotel na cidade dele, pode fechar o topico admin!!!

----------


## netuai

aqui no triangulo mineiro em especial minha cidade, so tem ctbc e tão pedindo 2000 o mega da ctbc, ai nao da ne

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, falei agora com o consultor da OI.
E é isso mesmo. Os preços foram lá pra cima. Inviável como o próprio consultor me disse.

E voltaram atrás na decisão de não mais instalar link. Se eles se negassem, talvêz tivessem alguma reclamação da Anatel contra eles.
Então, coloca o preço lá em cima.

----------


## cls7007

simplesmente um roubo!!!

infelizmente vou continuar com meus 512 dedicados......e alguns adsl espalhados pela cidade!!!

nao tem como sobreviver com links nesses valores!!!!! pago 1000 por 512k...e 64 reais por 1MB adsl.... legal né assim que possivel vou abaixar os 512 pra 64 k....e viver de adsl!

e tem gente aqui no forum que ainda condena quem vende adsl!!!!

vamos deixar isso pras operadoras e nos unir! 
o que esta acontecendo e que cada vez mais eles se jutam pra acabar com nós os nanicos!!!!!

grande abraço!

----------


## braw

> O kra tem Unotel na cidade dele, pode fechar o topico admin!!!


Nao entendi o pq de pedir o fechamento do topico, pelo que entendi a intençao dele era comunicar oq esta acontecendo na cidade dele quanto ao custo abusivo do link dedicado...

----------


## scraipt

vishe aqui é 1.000reais cada 1 mega, e a instalação é 200,00 ( equipamento fica comodato)
acima de 4 megas o valor cai ..

 :Smile:

----------


## ferreirajr630

> O kra tem Unotel na cidade dele, pode fechar o topico admin!!!


Meu caro esse pop Unotel nao tem data para funcionamento entao pode esperar um pouco pois estamos nao so discutindo se tem ou nao pops alternativo mas sim o valor cobrado num link onde enoutras cidades pode chegar a 10% desse valor obrigado

----------


## multlink

ferreirajr630, sou de Teresina tb, se vc quizer te vendo 2mb full direto só p vc, mas detalhe vc investe no par de radios, qualquer info a mais me add ou me liga, mandei um pvp para vc ok, abraços.

----------


## 1929

> simplesmente um roubo!!!
> 
> infelizmente vou continuar com meus 512 dedicados......e alguns adsl espalhados pela cidade!!!
> 
> nao tem como sobreviver com links nesses valores!!!!! pago 1000 por 512k...e 64 reais por 1MB adsl.... legal né assim que possivel vou abaixar os 512 pra 64 k....e viver de adsl!
> 
> e tem gente aqui no forum que ainda condena quem vende adsl!!!!
> 
> vamos deixar isso pras operadoras e nos unir! 
> ...


Sabe o que vai acontecer logo, logo? Eles vão começar a monitorar os link adsl para ver quem está compartilhando. E daí é ir só no endereço e pegar. Eles tem como fazer isso, infelizmente.

----------


## yondaime

1929, é só eles limitarem o numero de conexões simultaneas do cliente pra por exemplo 20, e deixa a porta 80 com uma prioridade nesses 20..

PRONTO, quem tem adsl não vai conseguir REPASSAR pois nada nada 4 clientes ja vao saturar essas 20 portas  :Frown:

----------


## sigelmann

Fiquei abismado com esse preço todo, pois aqui na minha cidade (onde tudo é dificil), o link de 2Mb Oi saiu por R$ 3.470,00, e com instalação 0800. Imaginei que em Teresina fosse bem mais barato...

----------


## 1929

> 1929, é só eles limitarem o numero de conexões simultaneas do cliente pra por exemplo 20, e deixa a porta 80 com uma prioridade nesses 20..
> 
> PRONTO, quem tem adsl não vai conseguir REPASSAR pois nada nada 4 clientes ja vao saturar essas 20 portas


Verdade,mas acho que eles vão querer mais ainda. Um processe com ressarcimento. Os caras estão de olho em todas as fontes de arrecadação.

E falando em controlar link, eu tenho notado que meu link que é de dados anda pior do que quando usava adsl.
Há momentos que corta tudo. Já notei que às vezes durante o dia estou sozinho e o acesso vai lá em baixo.

Deixo ligado num emissora com bom streaming como a Radio Gaúcha e corta. Coloquei o link adsl para conferir e não corta nenhuma vêz. Então o problema é no link.
E durante a noite quando tem mais gente, vários se queixaram de muita demora.
O suporte da OI me informou que está tudo normal, testaram e dizem que não há perda de pacotes etc etc.
Mas eu já estou achando que eles vão começar a prejudicar os links de dados para atrapalhar o serviço.

----------


## multlink

bem provavél!

----------


## cls7007

> 1929, é só eles limitarem o numero de conexões simultaneas do cliente pra por exemplo 20, e deixa a porta 80 com uma prioridade nesses 20..
> 
> PRONTO, quem tem adsl não vai conseguir REPASSAR pois nada nada 4 clientes ja vao saturar essas 20 portas


dificil fazer isso viu!

camarada, a oi mal consegue fazer o velox funcionar direito em alguns lugares, vc acha que depois da "proibição" do speed, eles vao querer arrumar confusão com alguém!

legal essa parada de conexões simultaneas, vou fazer isso nos meu clientes!!!!!

valeu pela dica!

----------


## cls7007

> Verdade,mas acho que eles vão querer mais ainda. Um processe com ressarcimento. Os caras estão de olho em todas as fontes de arrecadação.
> 
> E falando em controlar link, eu tenho notado que meu link que é de dados anda pior do que quando usava adsl.
> Há momentos que corta tudo. Já notei que às vezes durante o dia estou sozinho e o acesso vai lá em baixo.
> 
> Deixo ligado num emissora com bom streaming como a Radio Gaúcha e corta. Coloquei o link adsl para conferir e não corta nenhuma vêz. Então o problema é no link.
> E durante a noite quando tem mais gente, vários se queixaram de muita demora.
> O suporte da OI me informou que está tudo normal, testaram e dizem que não há perda de pacotes etc etc.
> Mas eu já estou achando que eles vão começar a prejudicar os links de dados para atrapalhar o serviço.


 
é meu amigo, sobreviver honestamente está complicado nesse nosso brasil......sabe o que é pior não a nada absolutamente nada que agente possa fazer!!!

por mais que agente faça um grande movimento de pessoas, o movimento financeiro das grandes teles vai ser muito, muito, muito maior!!! e que Deus nos ajude..... por isso que digo, se a coisa continuar como esta, abaixo a velocidade do link dedicado pra 64K...deixo ele de fachada....coma economia de 1500 reais, coloco 10 velox de 1MB..e vou revender! e seja o que Deus quiser!


grande abraço amigo....

P.S. Pessoal estamos aqui para nos ajudar, e nao criticar quem usa esse ou aquele tipo de link! se tem alguem na sua cidade que usa e esta te prejudicando e simples Denuncie....... aqui somos todos amigos!

----------


## olimpioq

aqui em joao pessoa , ten jet,(antiga net digital ) eles cobram 2 megas por 1500 . é melhor vc procurar a net ou outra .

----------


## Josue Guedes

Essa questão ai da Oi, limitar o veloz não acredito, querem é vender e fim de papo.

----------


## 1929

> é meu amigo, sobreviver honestamente está complicado nesse nosso brasil......sabe o que é pior não a nada absolutamente nada que agente possa fazer!!!
> 
> por mais que agente faça um grande movimento de pessoas, o movimento financeiro das grandes teles vai ser muito, muito, muito maior!!! e que Deus nos ajude..... por isso que digo, se a coisa continuar como esta, abaixo a velocidade do link dedicado pra 64K...deixo ele de fachada....coma economia de 1500 reais, coloco 10 velox de 1MB..e vou revender! e seja o que Deus quiser!
> 
> 
> grande abraço amigo....
> 
> P.S. Pessoal estamos aqui para nos ajudar, e nao criticar quem usa esse ou aquele tipo de link! se tem alguem na sua cidade que usa e esta te prejudicando e simples Denuncie....... aqui somos todos amigos!


Eu já estou convencido que não há nada mesmo que se possa fazer, com resultados positivos.
Mas por outro lado, "não dá prá se entregar pros ome".
Daí sim eles vão vir por cima da gente mais ligeiro.
E não é o caso de faltar entidades no setor para brigar. Temos várias, Abramulti, Abrappit, Anid e várias outras, mas as barreiras são muitas.
Veja o caso da Abramulti, que entrou com uma liminar contra a Anatel.
A citação está lá no site da Abramulti, mas até agora não tem a contrapartida, dando ciência dos resultados desta ação. Será que eles não conseguiram nada?
Eu já estou pensando em fazer uma loucura. Trazer link de ADSL da GVT de 150km. Com 3 pontos de repetição eu consigo chegar aqui. A GVT está fazendo 10mega por 59,00. Mas não dá 10, chega aos 4mega, com 500k de upload por link.
Dá para comprar 10 link destes quase de graça. Mas e depois se faço toda a despesa e eles resolvem me complicar?

----------


## 1929

> Essa questão ai da Oi, limitar o veloz não acredito, querem é vender e fim de papo.


Para eles é mais prático monitorar e ir atrás de quem revende adsl. Assim eles podem pegar um extra de indenização. O negócio deles é faturar.

----------


## cls7007

> Para eles é mais prático monitorar e ir atrás de quem revende adsl. Assim eles podem pegar um extra de indenização. O negócio deles é faturar.


 
o povo do velox nao consegue nem acabar com os super-velox de 6MB em cidades pequenas!!! quem dirá eles monitorarem quem compartilha!!!

aqui na minha cidade, sou amigo do povo que instala velox...tudo que vai acontecer de aumento de link melhoras na central, tudo eu fico sabendo, da minha cidade!(fofoca comendo solta!)

acho que eles não estão nem ai pra quem compartilha!!!! pelo menos aqui em MG...

----------


## pitboyrn

OLA BOM DIA AMIGO PROCURE INFORMAÇÕES NA ANID, POIS OS PREÇOS SÃO BEM ACESSIVEIS, E ELES ESTAVAM PARA ABRIR UM POP EM TERESINA, É BOM VC DÁ UMA PESQUISADA

----------


## braw

> o povo do velox nao consegue nem acabar com os super-velox de 6MB em cidades pequenas!!! quem dirá eles monitorarem quem compartilha!!!
> 
> aqui na minha cidade, sou amigo do povo que instala velox...tudo que vai acontecer de aumento de link melhoras na central, tudo eu fico sabendo, da minha cidade!(fofoca comendo solta!)
> 
> acho que eles não estão nem ai pra quem compartilha!!!! pelo menos aqui em MG...


pode ate ser, mas rola traffic shaping, limite de conexoes simultaneas e outas coisas do genero aki na minha regiao com a OI... eh nitido, tento equilibrar o link com um adsl aki mas os resultados nao nda bons... :Shot:

----------


## 1929

> pode ate ser, mas rola traffic shaping, limite de conexoes simultaneas e outas coisas do genero aki na minha regiao com a OI... eh nitido, tento equilibrar o link com um adsl aki mas os resultados nao nda bons...


Ontem desabilitei o link de dados e voltei para um link de ip fixo adsl que tinha desativado.
Voltou ao normal. 
Não está mais cortanto o sinal.


Braw, qual é a tua região? Será que o final do teu dns reverso não é o mesmo meu? 
Eu não me lembro mais o meu, mas parece que era brasil.telecom. smace300 e alguma coisa. Vou habilitar novamente para fazer a leitura.

Mas é diferente do reverso deste link que estou agora.

----------


## braw

> Ontem desabilitei o link de dados e voltei para um link de ip fixo adsl que tinha desativado.
> Voltou ao normal. 
> Não está mais cortanto o sinal.
> 
> 
> Braw, qual é a tua região? Será que o final do teu dns reverso não é o mesmo meu? 
> Eu não me lembro mais o meu, mas parece que era brasil.telecom. smace300 e alguma coisa. Vou habilitar novamente para fazer a leitura.
> 
> Mas é diferente do reverso deste link que estou agora.


Sou do MS, interior do estado... meu dns reverso aki parece ser brt.-l10-cpece706.dsl.brasiltelecom.net

----------


## patrickmiranda

Aqui eu não sei o que fazer! Hoje pago com impostos R$2.300 em 2 MB da embratel eles tem a coragem de pedir R$ 9000,00 em um upgrade para 4 MB. Nem acreditei. Parei de Crescer

----------


## rubensk

> Aqui eu não sei o que fazer! Hoje pago com impostos R$2.300 em 2 MB da embratel eles tem a coragem de pedir R$ 9000,00 em um upgrade para 4 MB. Nem acreditei. Parei de Crescer


Minas Gerais é grande mas tem boa difusão de iniciativas independentes, especialmente a UNOTEL...

----------


## Bender

Eu consegui 34MB em Fibra com Backup ah R$ 800,00 o Mega, mas tive de esperar mais de 1 ano pela instalação e ainda ganhei 1 Rack e me entregaram em fast ethernet foi tirar o cabo de rede do modem optico e ligar na minha RB433 e mandar pro povo.. Agora to com folga de LINK graças a Meu Deus. 

Mas ja estou pensando em up-grade. 

[]s

----------


## patrickmiranda

> Minas Gerais é grande mas tem boa difusão de iniciativas independentes, especialmente a UNOTEL...


Eu estou a 250 km da unotel e a topografia é "triste". Estou a procura de alternativa.

----------


## rubensk

> Eu estou a 250 km da unotel e a topografia é "triste". Estou a procura de alternativa.


Enquanto você procura, uma opção é contratar 2Mbps de acesso unidirecional via satélite:
Ragio - Internet por Satelite

Se você colocar o acesso satélite não para NAT dos usuários mas para alimentar o cache, e configurar sua rede para acesso mandatório de porta 80 pelo cache, incluindo vídeos Flash, deve conseguir dar uma folga sem perturbar outras transações como e-mail, MSN etc. O tema cache é um dos mais discutidos neste fórum e não faz sentido repetí-lo aqui, a variação é a de usar o IP da conexão satélite como IP origem das conexões do cache. 

Não resolve, mas te dá um fôlego para procurar alternativas, ou para instalar repetidoras nesses 250 km. A distância não é tão grande, então se o problema é como instalar repetidoras em locais sem infra-estrutura, faça uma pesquisa por "solar" pois em geral o que não se consegue fazer chegar é energia elétrica, o resto só precisa subir uma vez.

----------


## braw

Consegui galera, consegui fechar no ultimo dia, mas no ultimo mesmo um link de 2mb com a OI com preço dentro da normalidade, abaixo dos 2k... mas o consultor ja me garantiu que se eu precisar mais de agora pra frente nao tem choro nem vela, eh xiar no preço novo mesmo... pelo ao menos agora tenho uma folga pra pensar noq vou fazer e agora pra frente, desistir podem ter ctz que nunca...

----------


## Munch

Trabalho numa operadora de Tv a Cabo em Rio Verde, GO. Em orçamento a Embratel me ofertou, 5 Megas por R$15.000,00. E quando pedi o orçamento, pedi para inicial um link de 25Megas. A Internet brasileira deve estar no limite, então em vez de proibir a venda, estão limitando no preço. Se for assim, a internet no Brasil vai retroceder, ou deixar de crescer com estes novos preços. Agora espero um consultor da Br/Oi para semana que vem, mas já ando desanimado. O Brasil vive de máfias, um sobe, todos sobem..... uma pena.

E link acima de R$1.400,00/mega para competir com adsl fica inivável, e teremos de abortar o projeto. Uma pena.

----------


## rubensk

> Trabalho numa operadora de Tv a Cabo em Rio Verde, GO. Em orçamento a Embratel me ofertou, 5 Megas por R$15.000,00. E quando pedi o orçamento, pedi para inicial um link de 25Megas. A Internet brasileira deve estar no limite, então em vez de proibir a venda, estão limitando no preço. Se for assim, a internet no Brasil vai retroceder, ou deixar de crescer com estes novos preços. Agora espero um consultor da Br/Oi para semana que vem, mas já ando desanimado. O Brasil vive de máfias, um sobe, todos sobem..... uma pena.
> 
> E link acima de R$1.400,00/mega para competir com adsl fica inivável, e teremos de abortar o projeto. Uma pena.


ANID e Unotel não tem como chegar até próximo daí ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Trabalho numa operadora de Tv a Cabo em Rio Verde, GO. Em orçamento a Embratel me ofertou, 5 Megas por R$15.000,00. E quando pedi o orçamento, pedi para inicial um link de 25Megas. A Internet brasileira deve estar no limite, então em vez de proibir a venda, estão limitando no preço. Se for assim, a internet no Brasil vai retroceder, ou deixar de crescer com estes novos preços. Agora espero um consultor da Br/Oi para semana que vem, mas já ando desanimado. O Brasil vive de máfias, um sobe, todos sobem..... uma pena.
> 
> E link acima de R$1.400,00/mega para competir com adsl fica inivável, e teremos de abortar o projeto. Uma pena.


TV a cabo... pode tirar licenca tbm para scm?

agora, ref aos precos dos links...
na minha opiniao, eles tao eh basicamente... tentando eliminar concorrencia..
eles nao dependem de nos
mas nos dependemos deles... e eles sabem disso...
entao, enfim a faca...

----------


## Munch

> TV a cabo... pode tirar licenca tbm para scm?


Pode sim. Aliás licença para SCM é muito mais fácil de ter quando comparada as exigências e valor da licença que temos de Tv a Cabo....





> agora, ref aos precos dos links...
> na minha opiniao, eles tao eh basicamente... tentando eliminar concorrencia..
> eles nao dependem de nos
> mas nos dependemos deles... e eles sabem disso...
> entao, enfim a faca...


Sim, pode ter certeza que este é um dos motivos que pode estar gerando a máfia dos preços lá em cima. Agora é os provedores se unirem e entrar no CADE.

----------


## lipeiori

> o povo do velox nao consegue nem acabar com os super-velox de 6MB em cidades pequenas!!! quem dirá eles monitorarem quem compartilha!!!
> 
> aqui na minha cidade, sou amigo do povo que instala velox...tudo que vai acontecer de aumento de link melhoras na central, tudo eu fico sabendo, da minha cidade!(fofoca comendo solta!)
> 
> acho que eles não estão nem ai pra quem compartilha!!!! pelo menos aqui em MG...


A Oi nao ta nem ai pra isso em lugar nenhum, ja meti 8Mb pagando 600k mesmo, vagabundo tem 3 links de 8Mb e fazendo a festa onde eles não tem viabilidade.

Liguei la pra ver o link, 512k por R$ 1.500, só louco pra pagar isso.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

spammer detected and deleted  :Smile:

----------

